# Hé lộ kích thước quạt trần 2001



## Dung Thủy (28/8/21)

Hé lộ kích thước quạt trần 2001
Dù là hãng nào nhưng các loại quạt treo trần luôn có những thông số nhất định. Dưới đây là cách lựa chọn kích thước sải cánh quạt gắn trần phù hợp với không gian căn phòng mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân muốn gửi tới bạn.

1. Khái niệm về sải cánh quạt trần:
•    Kích thước quạt trần hay sải cánh quạt trần là chính là khoảng cách được đo theo đường thẳng từ đầu cánh quạt bên trái đến hết đầu cánh quạt bên phải. Cánh quạt trần có tác dụng cung quạt trần gắn đèn chùm có tốt không cấp lượng gió mát, thỏa mãn các nhu cầu giải tỏa cơn khát nhiệt trong những ngày hè nắng nóng.




•    Việc lựa chọn kích thước cánh quạt trần đúng không chỉ đáp ứng được đủ lượng gió cần thiết, phù hợp với từng diện tích không gian lắp đặt, hạn giá quạt treo trần nhà chế sử dụng nhiều thiết bị làm mát gây tiêu hao điện năng tiêu thụ hàng tháng mà còn tốn kém chi phí tài chính cho khoản mua sắm.
•    Bên cạnh đó, sự cân đối và hài hòa của kích thước quạt trần trong mỗi căn phòng còn tạo ra được sự thông thoáng cần thiết, tránh va đập giữa cánh quạt với những bức tường hay người sử dụng, đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình vận hành của thiết bị, nhất là khi ngày nay các mẫu quạt trần hiện đại khá phổ biến.
•    Ngoài ra, tầm quan trọng của việc chọn đúng kích thước quạt trần còn mang lại vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ cho không gian, cho bạn dễ dàng lắp đặt và kết hợp với các vật dụng nội thất khác, nâng tầm ngôi nhà.
2. Các kích thước sải cánh quạt trần phổ biến:
2.1. Kích thước quạt trần sát trần
•    Đây là loại quạt được lắp đặt trong những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ, trần nhà thấp. Đây thường là các mẫu quạt trần sải cánh 1m2 và được thiết kế 3 cánh.
2.2. Kích thước quạt trần liền đèn
•    Quạt trần liền đèn vừa thực hiện được công năng làm mát vừa đáp ứng nhu cầu chiếu sáng tích hợp ngay trong cùng một thiết bị. Dòng quạt trần rất đa dạng về kích thước, phổ biến nhất là 3 cánh và 5 cánh, đường kính từ 1,4m trở xuống. Chiều cao quạt từ 30-40cm.
2.3. Kích thước quạt trần đèn chùm
–  Loại quạt trần này có thiết kế cầu kỳ, tinh xảo hơn và có giá thành tương đối cao. Sản phẩm được trang bị hệ thống 5 cánh quạt, đường kính từ 1,5m trở xuống.Chiều cao từ 50-70cm
2.4. Kích thước quạt trần cánh cụp xòe
– Đường kính quạt trần xếp hay cánh cụp, cánh xòe thường nhỏ hơn 1,2m, bình thường khi không hoạt động chúng sẽ cụp xuống, khi vận hành quạt sẽ từ từ xòe cánh quạt ra. Sản phẩm rất phù hợp cho căn phòng nhỏ với phong cách hiện đại.
3. Cách chọn kích thước cánh quạt treo trần hợp không gian:
3.1. Theo đường kính quạt:
•    Đường kính quạt trần nhỏ hơn 1m2 phù hợp với căn phòng từ 10m2 trở xuống, thường là quạt treo trần mini.
•    Đường kính cánh quạt từ 1 đền 1,2m phù hợp với căn phòng từ 10 đến 14m2, thường phù hợp với mẫu quạt treo trần cho phòng khách nhỏ,
•    Đường kính cánh quạt từ 1,2 đến 1,4m phù hợp cho căn phòng từ 14 đến 21m2
•    Kích thước sải cánh quạt trần lớn hơn 1,5m cho phòng từ 21 đến 35m2. Đây thường là các mẫu quạt trần công suất lớn.
3.2. Theo độ cao quạt trần:
•    Để lựa chọn được độ cao quạt phù hợp với độ cao trần thì trước hết bạn cần xác định độ cao trần của căn phòng mà bạn muốn lắp quạt. Độ cao tối thiểu từ sàn nhà đến quạt là 2,3m(thường là quạt trần dành cho trần thấp) và không nên cao quá 3m.
•    Độ cao lý tưởng là 2,6m.Vậy nếu trần nhà bạn cao 3m thì bạn nên chọn quạt cao khoảng 4-50cm. Nếu trần nhà bạn cao 4m thì độ cao lý tưởng chiếc quạt là 140-150cm.
•    Nếu độ cao lắp quạt còn quá ít (khoảng 30-40cm) anh có thể lựa chọn các dòng quạt sát trần hoặc lắp đặt với ty ngắn (ty này thường dài 15cm và được đóng hộp cùng với quạt). Nếu bạn muốn lựa chọn quạt trần đèn ở độ cao này thì bạn nên chọn các dòng quạt trần liền đèn thì sẽ vẫn phù hợp.
•    Nếu độ cao lắp quạt  lớn hơn 50cm) thì lúc này anh có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn, bạn có thể chọn dòng quạt liền đèn, quạt trần đèn chùm hay các loại quạt trang trí với những chùm pha lê, … Hoặc bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn các dòng quạt cụp xòe rất đẹp. Trong trường hợp này, tùy theo độ cao của quạt mà thợ kỹ thuật sẽ lắp đặt quạt trần với một ty dài hơn để đảm bảo khoảng cách từ mặt sàn tới quạt không nên cao quá 2,6m. Độ cao lắp quạt sẽ bao gồm độ cao quạt và độ cao của ty quạt (thanh sắt nối từ quạt đến trần).
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được kích thước sải cánh quạt gắn trần phổ biến hiện giờ rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Điện Máy Quốc Dân để được trợ giúp.


----------

